# Household Led Similar To Nichia 219B



## sampson2269 (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a household led bulb that looks similar to the nichia 219b color tint?


----------



## neutralwhite (May 30, 2014)

Good question, I would like to know that as well. 

Thanks 



sampson2269 said:


> Does anyone know of a household led bulb that looks similar to the nichia 219b color tint?


----------

